# Oppo BDP-93 Networking Universal Blu-ray Player



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Oppo BDP-93 Networking Universal Blu-ray Player*

*Links*
Audioholics
AVS
Bluray.com


*Cost: $499.99*
*Release:* (???) November / Before Christmas

From Audioholics:
"The Oppo BDP-93 will do virtually everything the BDP-83 BD player did, plus have some major feature upgrades as listed below:

- Blu-ray 3D support
- Netflix streaming support
- CinemaNow support
- Additional network streaming features will be announced once partners certify the player. Oppo has divulged several of their potential partners to us and users should not be disappointed.
- Wireless-N networking
- Dual HDMI outputs. The two HDMI ports can be configured to support separate video and audio paths, or to support two displays at the same time.
Marvell KYOTO G2 chipset with Qdeo video processig(though prototypes were also built with the ABT2015)
- eSATA port in addition to two USB ports"


*More Notes on BDP-93*
- Blu-ray.com (link) notes that the BDP-93 also plays 3D Blu Rays
Oppo 95 (???) - link
- Middle Atlantic Faceplate
1. Oppo BDP-83 MA faceplate won't work for the BDP-93
2. Oppo hasn't sent out for a new MA faceplate yet.

*From Oppo CS:*


> They requested it, and we sent them a unit. We didn't just send it out to them on our own. I'm sure they will request a unit in due time, and we'll have one out to them. No, the 83 faceplate won't work.


*From gsr @ AVS:*


> In case anyone is not aware, just the faceplate can be ordered as long as the number of rack spaces remains the same (I wouldn't expect that to change as the overall player height appears to be about the same). That makes the cost a little more reasonable. One good source to order from is Stay Online. It looks like the custom shelf price has gone up a bit since I last ordered one a few months ago for something else.


Stay Online - $58 - $68 depending on finish


Oppo BDP-80
The Oppo BDP 80 has been discontinued, per Oppo...


> Due to a shortage of major components, we have ceased production of this model.


Oppo BDP-83
I wonder if the BDP83 will still be available and what the new price will be.
Per Bluray.com (link) it is not planned to be discontinued.
Gonk update (see post below):


> It's definitely made for some interesting reading. Some posts on AVS have indicated that they've now built all the BDP-83's and BDP-83SE's that will ever be built (a part used in all the BDP-8* players having apparently been discontinued), but the BDP-80 inventory ran out first.



*Oppo BDP-95*
From drbonbi @ AVS:



> From this previous post and the interview with Jason where he indicated the SE replacement would be built "from the ground up," it appears OPPO has assigned it a separate model number - 95.




Mike


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Beta testing / EAP*

From Waboman at AVS:



> Just received this email from Oppo:
> 
> "Beta Testing has already begun for this player and has been in full swing for a while now. We are not looking at expanding our Beta Testing at this time.
> In terms of an Early Adoption Program this is something that we may consider, but most likely we will release the player without needing to limit the sale of the player initially.
> ...


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Neuromancer AVS "owner's thread"*

AVS link from Neuromancer:



> I will start an owner's thread once the player is finalized and all of the features have been detailed.
> I really do not want to start an Owner's Thread until a release date, firm price, and final specifications (especially certification for Netflix et al) have been set.
> 
> Want to start a new thread as clean and without speculation as much as possible.


----------



## gonk (Jul 3, 2009)

It's definitely made for some interesting reading. Some posts on AVS have indicated that they've now built all the BDP-83's and BDP-83SE's that will ever be built (a part used in all the BDP-8* players having apparently been discontinued), but the BDP-80 inventory ran out first.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

gonk said:


> It's definitely made for some interesting reading. Some posts on AVS have indicated that they've now built all the BDP-83's and BDP-83SE's that will ever be built (a part used in all the BDP-8* players having apparently been discontinued), but the BDP-80 inventory ran out first.


So maybe the 83's will sell out before or close to the 93 / (? 95 ?) release(s) and will then likely hold there value for a while.

Interesting.

I emailed Oppo CS to ask if the Middle Atlantic faceplates will be the same for the 83 and the 93.

Are you a beta tester?

Mike


----------



## madpoet (Jul 26, 2010)

If they could get Hulu streaming added (without Playon!) then I'd at least be interested. I know ultimately they are more interested in being a BD player, but if they could improve their DLNA capabilities and make it really able to stream say BD ISO rips then I would buy it. The BDP-83 streaming capabilities suck.


----------



## gonk (Jul 3, 2009)

Mike_TX said:


> Are you a beta tester?


Huh? Wha? I don't own any betta fish, and if I did I wouldn't expect them to take tests... :scratchchin:

Seriously, the BDP-93 sounds like a fun player and I hope to get to spend time with one. The BDP-95, being even more mysterious, is also intriguing. If I learn anything and am allowed to share it, I will do so. 



madpoet said:


> If they could get Hulu streaming added (without Playon!) then I'd at least be interested. I know ultimately they are more interested in being a BD player, but if they could improve their DLNA capabilities and make it really able to stream say BD ISO rips then I would buy it. The BDP-83 streaming capabilities suck.


Anything they can do to expand their network options is sure to help them in the current marketplace, but unless they change SoC manufacturers (which would be a huge departure for them) I doubt they'll be able to convince Mediatek to include ISO support of any sort. They've asked for it for years, going back to the 980H or before I think, but Mediatek feels that it would be seen as condoning piracy.


----------



## madpoet (Jul 26, 2010)

Then Dune it is. Pity. But the Dune plays everything thrown at it, and plays it very well.


----------



## Jed M (Mar 1, 2008)

Would the Oppo be considered the better quality player compared with the Dune?
http://dune-hd.com/hd_players/current/135-dune-hd-max.html

The ISO abilities of the Dune are really pulling me that direction, but I guess I am wondering what I would be missing. I love Oppo, but with storage being so cheap now I am transferring everything to ISO and would love to have an all in one box solution.


----------



## madpoet (Jul 26, 2010)

I know a few people on AVS did a direct Dune and BDP83 comparison and everyone thought the Dunes held up very, very well. It's exactly what I am doing Jed. Hard drives are so cheap these days (below $100 for 2TB!!!) that with a little effort going digital is an easy task.


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

madpoet said:


> If they could get Hulu streaming added (without Playon!) then I'd at least be interested. I know ultimately they are more interested in being a BD player, but if they could improve their DLNA capabilities and make it really able to stream say BD ISO rips then I would buy it. The BDP-83 streaming capabilities suck.


Have you tried PS3 Media Server / Oppo.

Out of all the DNLA software out there that one seemed to work the best for me.


----------



## Jed M (Mar 1, 2008)

madpoet said:


> I know a few people on AVS did a direct Dune and BDP83 comparison and everyone thought the Dunes held up very, very well. It's exactly what I am doing Jed. Hard drives are so cheap these days (below $100 for 2TB!!!) that with a little effort going digital is an easy task.


Thanks. I didn't realize you posted about the Dune right before I asked my question. I must have been typing very slowly. Great minds think alike I guess. I am pretty sure Dune is the way I am going too. Going to go read up on AVS now.


----------



## madpoet (Jul 26, 2010)

I've got a SageTV300 right now and I'm waiting for my Dune Smart to come. I love the Sage GUI and flexibility, but ultimately the quirks may drive me to the Dune.


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

madpoet said:


> I've got a SageTV300 right now and I'm waiting for my Dune Smart to come. I love the Sage GUI and flexibility, but ultimately the quirks may drive me to the Dune.


Which Dune are you going with?


----------



## madpoet (Jul 26, 2010)

I got a Smart H1 for now.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Oppo BDP-93 Middle Atlantic faceplate*

1. Oppo BDP-83 MA faceplate won't work for the BDP-93
2. Oppo hasn't sent out for a new MA faceplate yet.

*From Oppo CS:*


> They requested it, and we sent them a unit [referring to Oppo BDP-83 in 2008].
> We didn't just send it out to them on our own.
> I'm sure they will request a unit in due time, and we'll have one out to them. No, the 83 faceplate won't work.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

From gsr @ AVS:



> In case anyone is not aware, just the faceplate can be ordered as long as the number of rack spaces remains the same (I wouldn't expect that to change as the overall player height appears to be about the same). That makes the cost a little more reasonable. One good source to order from is Stay Online. It looks like the custom shelf price has gone up a bit since I last ordered one a few months ago for something else.


Stay Online - $58 - $68 depending on finish


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

Except DVD-A and SACD, right?


madpoet said:


> Then Dune it is. Pity. But the Dune plays everything thrown at it, and plays it very well.


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

Dual outputs is great for me as I have TV and projector and so that always involves some kind of a compromise.


----------



## madpoet (Jul 26, 2010)

dvenardos said:


> Except DVD-A and SACD, right?


Depends on whether you have them ripped or not


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

madpoet said:


> Depends on whether you have them ripped or not


Good luck ripping those SACD's. :toilet:


----------



## madpoet (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah, once upon a time I had a setup where I could at work but it was an extreme hassle. Involved conversion of the firewire signal. Honestly for most applications I have the Red Book layer ripped. When I want full sound in my theater I do still have an Oppo 80 for playback.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Oppo BDP-95*

From drbonbi @ AVS:



> From this previous post and the interview with Jason where he indicated the SE replacement would be built "from the ground up," it appears OPPO has assigned it a separate model number - 95.


----------



## gonk (Jul 3, 2009)

I thought it was funny that Netflix leaked the "95" model number when someone called. I wonder if OPPO's going to get on their case about that. If it had been a company like Sony who had yet to announce a product and a Netflix CSR leaked the name, I bet there'd be some serious hell to pay. :nervous:


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

gonk said:


> I thought it was funny that Netflix leaked the "95" model number when someone called. I wonder if OPPO's going to get on their case about that. If it had been a company like Sony who had yet to announce a product and a Netflix CSR leaked the name, I bet there'd be some serious hell to pay. :nervous:


Agreed.

But, it's fun to know that information for us.
:scratchchin::yes:

Mike


----------



## gonk (Jul 3, 2009)

Certainly is! I'll bet whoever was manning the phones and email box for OPPO was thinking very dark thoughts toward whatever Netflix person opened his mouth, though - the furor over the BDP-93 was already pretty intense without adding that into the mix...


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*"Oppo literally has no player on the market right now."*

Interesting point from an AVS post...

Ernani


> SE has now gone bye-bye at oppodigital.com.
> As of a few days ago it was still available.
> Interesting they gave the same reason as to why they ceased production: shortage of major components.
> If we can trust their explanation, then whatever components there is a shortage of isn't specific to the 80 and 83.
> Oppo literally has no player on the market right now.


Hopefully that will motivate them to get the 93 out.

Mike


----------



## gonk (Jul 3, 2009)

Mike_TX said:


> Interesting point from an AVS post...
> 
> Ernani
> 
> ...


I think they've _been _motivated to get the BDP-93 out - the 83SE probably had a higher profit margin than the others, but it probably also had lower sales volume due to its price tag. The trick, though, is to have the BDP-93 really ready. They have a good track record of having pretty solid and stable players when they start shipping, and they don't want to screw that up now.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

gonk said:


> I think they've _been _motivated to get the BDP-93 out - the 83SE probably had a higher profit margin than the others, but it probably also had lower sales volume due to its price tag. The trick, though, is to have the BDP-93 really ready. They have a good track record of having pretty solid and stable players when they start shipping, and they don't want to screw that up now.


Sounds right.
I forget if you mentioned it before, are you a beta tester?

Mike


----------



## pbmpharmacist (Oct 27, 2010)

I voted no as I already have 2 blu-ray players but if I didn't then Oppo would be at the top of my list.


----------



## gonk (Jul 3, 2009)

Mike_TX said:


> I forget if you mentioned it before, are you a beta tester?
> 
> Mike


I didn't mention - testing this time around seems to be running pretty silent. I'd expect beta testers to chime in after the player launches (similar to tests for the DV-983H and BDP-80), but since there's not an EAP happening this time I think the testers are all staying low key and waiting for the player to land since there's very limited information currently in the public domain. Anything not yet known to the public would be covered by NDA, so there wouldn't be much to talk about at this point.



pbmpharmacist said:


> I voted no as I already have 2 blu-ray players but if I didn't then Oppo would be at the top of my list.


I didn't vote, but if I was going to be buying a player in the next few months this one would be my preference.


----------



## tako_tsubo (Jun 9, 2008)

have not been on this forum for awhile...
but just go the email for the 93 pre release units......check it out 1 per customer and probably limited


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Fulfillment to begin on Monday, November, 22.*



tako_tsubo said:


> have not been on this forum for awhile...
> but just go the email for the 93 pre release units......check it out 1 per customer and probably limited


Me to.



> Fulfillment to begin on Monday, November, 22.


A few things that were brought up before.

1. One HDMI cable provided
2. Spears & Munsil calibration BR is extra


Mike


**EDIT**
I ordered one for my friend that is building his HT. 
Hope it arrives before Turkey Day!


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

People picked them up at Oppo today and they are shipping

Link



> I only saw one guy loading it into his trunk when I picked mine up...
> 
> There was probably a ~20 stacked up waiting for pickup that I could see.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Oppo BDP-93 FW update / online manual*

*New FW update:* *link*
Release date: December 17, 2010
Category: Latest Official Release

Main Version: BDP9x-33-1216
Loader Version: CN0500
Sub Version: MCU93-06-1008

This version is designed for the OPPO BDP-93 Blu-ray Disc player. 
Comparing to the BDP9x-21-1108 version that is shipped with the pre-release players, the major changes included in this version are:

*HDMI compatibility improvements.
Compatibility fix for multi-channel SACD playback over HDMI in DSD mode.
General disc compatibility improvement based on recent and upcoming Blu-ray releases as well as user-submitted disc samples.*

*93 online manual available: **link*

Mike


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Oppo BDP-93 release / BDP-95 info*

*For sale - general release now!*
http://www.oppodigital.com/blu-ray-bdp-93/

*Also, Oppo BDP-95 info out:*
http://www.oppodigital.com/blu-ray-bdp-95/
Coming soon in February 2011...

Mike


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*BDP-93NE, 93 Nuforce Xtreme Edition (NXE) and 95 NXE*

From AVS post:



> Apparently TWO NuForce versions of the 93 are on their way, as well as a 95 NuForce Xtreme edition !
> 
> www.audiocircle.com


*Audiocircle post:*


> You guys are in for a SHOCK beyond belief what we have accomplished.
> 
> OPPO BDP-93 Nuforce Edition is done and in production.
> We will demo it at CES 2011. Come and hear how this player rival a $10,000 CD player sound quality.
> ...


----------



## gonk (Jul 3, 2009)

The basic BDP-93's analog performance is no slouch. I wonder how many folks are likely to opt for a BDP-93NE when the BDP-95 is an option?

Also, I finally got a review pulled together with some thoughts on the BDP-93. It can be found here.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

gonk said:


> The basic BDP-93's analog performance is no slouch. I wonder how many folks are likely to opt for a BDP-93NE when the BDP-95 is an option?
> 
> Also, I finally got a review pulled together with some thoughts on the BDP-93. It can be found here.


Good point.
Too many options -- will be hard to differentiate all of them for a somewhat niche market.

I'll read your review.

Mike

*edit*
Great review!
Nicely done


----------

